# PowerPivot Load on Startup Anomolies



## JNM (Oct 10, 2013)

Hello all,

I've made some observations on how PP loads and am wondering if others are seeing the same issue.  We are using Excel 2010.   PP does not always load on startup for some of our users.  Here the the situations of when it does and doesn't.

Open Excel, go to Options/Add-Ins/Com Add-ins/check the PP checkbox, click OK - PP starts.
Close Excel, reopen, PP loads - repeat - works every time.
Close Excel, go to any Excel file - local or network share - xls, xlw, doesn't matter location or type - and click on the file, Excel opens, PP does not load.
Close the file, close Excel, Open Excel, go to Options/Add-Ins/Com Add-ins/check the PP checkbox, click OK - PP starts.
Now, either open a file using the open icon, or navigate to any of the same files and PP stays loaded.

Thus, selecting an Excel file to open before opening Excel - PP does not to load and stays unloaded until reactivated.

I've tried this on different PCs - some folks PP loads every time, some folks it works like above.  No errors, nothing in event viewer.

Any ideas on how to get PP to load every time on all PCs? - all running Win7 sp1 64-bit, Office 2010 Pro

Thanks,

JNM


----------



## Jerry Sullivan (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi JNM,

Based on Rob Collie's comments in this post, the problem appears to be related to having files in the user's \XLSTART folder such as Personal.xlsb.
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/powerp...-powerpivot-add-excel-2010-a.html#post3535116

If that's correct, your users that don't seem to have that problem might be those with no files in their \XLSTART folder.

It's surprising that PP would have this glitch, since it's not uncommon to have files in \XLSTART, but that appears to be the pattern.

One workaround would be to move code from Personal.xlsb to an .xlam add-in file. Kind of a pain if you manage a lot of users, but I can't think of a better way if you don't want to have to reinstall PP all the time.

Edit: Wanted to add a note that just pasting code from Personal.xlsb to an .xlam add-in won't give the same functionality for all features. 
For example, the Subs will not be listed in the Macro list and will need to triggered from the QAT or buttons.


----------



## RoryA (Oct 11, 2013)

If you're getting that behaviour on the same machines (ie works if excel is already open, but not if it isn't) then it could also be that there's something wrong with the file associations. Either they're not using DDE or there's a startup switch throwing a spanner in the works.

If it is the startup file issue, you might also try creating another add-in that tests for PP being installed and then loads it if necessary.


----------



## JNM (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks Jerry,

I do use macros and personal.xlsb was there.  Moved it to my desktop.  Tested and PP stayed.   

I need my macros   I do have buttons set up to run the macros but, of course, by moving the file, clicking one throws an error.  Will move the file back until such time I learn about .xlam - will Google it and get it figured out.  If you have a link or two to share...

Thanks again.

JNM


----------



## KegNot (May 24, 2016)

Make Personal.XLSB visible in Excel. That will fix the PowerPivot issue and keep the macros as you want them. The only drawback is that Personal.XLSB is visible all the time...


----------

